# Deepdene WW2 Southern Railway Traffic Control Centre - Surrey



## strider8173 (Apr 13, 2012)

Hi Guys, im strider from surrey, im new to the site but have been exploring for a while now, done a few sights up to now and thought id share my pictures and fascination with those who are interested.

im gonna start with Deepdene. For those of you who havent been there it was a control centre for the southern Railways during WWII. Southern railways took over the sight during wartime and discovered caves in the hill side, these cave were natural protection and a bunker was built within them.
The lawn between the caves and the house was used as a site for the 99foot mast supporting aerials of the emergency radio.

The network of tunnels included a Control Room, meeting room, 3-position switchboard, battery room, main distribution frame maintainers room, a bedroom for the night officer and an air plant and toilet facilities.
A 60-foot vertical shaft at the rear of the complex provided an air inlet and emergency exit.

and if i can get the pictures to work we can have a look.....





[/url][/IMG]

*Maybe a wayin*




[/url][/IMG]

*In the tunnels*




Untitled by SMCGILL09, on Flickr

*Some of the old fuses*





[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]

*A war time switchboard*




[/url][/IMG]

*No way out*




[/url][/IMG]

*One of the tunnels*




[/url][/IMG]

*A haunting walk into the dark. These tunnels once the workplace for over 30 people*




[/url][/IMG]

*The air machine*




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]

*No Power here*


A fasinating sight people, be warned maybe asbestos down there so cover up.


----------



## strider8173 (Apr 13, 2012)

Sorry people tech issue.....there we go..







Untitled by SMCGILL09, on Flickr




Untitled by SMCGILL09, on Flickr




Untitled by SMCGILL09, on Flickr




Untitled by SMCGILL09, on Flickr




Untitled by SMCGILL09, on Flickr




Untitled by SMCGILL09, on Flickr




Untitled by SMCGILL09, on Flickr




Untitled by SMCGILL09, on Flickr




Untitled by SMCGILL09, on Flickr




Untitled by SMCGILL09, on Flickr




Untitled by SMCGILL09, on Flickr




Untitled by SMCGILL09, on Flickr




Untitled by SMCGILL09, on Flickr


----------



## UE-OMJ (Apr 13, 2012)

strider8173 said:


> Untitled by SMCGILL09, on Flickr



I'd love to find something as 'odd' as that in the trees  The sunlight glow at the top makes it perfect.


----------



## strider8173 (Apr 13, 2012)

the trouble we had finding it was massive. we had a big climb up in deep woods and a 60 foot climb down the stair well.

something else that was intresting tho was the chassis of a WWII vehicle buried in the mud.


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 13, 2012)

Thats interesting and not trashed! thanks for sharing.


----------

